# Contacting a legend



## APBcustoms (Aug 5, 2014)

Does anybody know how to reach theuns prinsloo if so can you pm me his Info my dad had a custom knife made and I want one very similar but with a special piece of claro I have.

Here's my dad's 

I also want a ruby instead of the amethyst in the opining push bar thing on the handle . I don't know the real term


 



 



 

And here is the wood I have

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1


----------



## haddenhailers (Aug 5, 2014)

Austin he may be in the Knife Makers Guild. You may check their website out.

Andrew

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 5, 2014)

He's on facebook!

https://m.facebook.com/theuns.prinsloo.5?_rdr


----------



## APBcustoms (Aug 5, 2014)

DerpI feel dumb

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## therichinc (Aug 7, 2014)

Theuns Prinsloo PO BOX 2263, Bethlehem, 9700, South Africa
Phone - 27824663885
email - [email protected]
website - www.theunsprinsloo.com

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## therichinc (Aug 7, 2014)

APBcustoms said:


> DerpI feel dumb



Theuns Prinsloo PO BOX 2263, Bethlehem, 9700, South Africa
Phone - 27824663885
email - [email protected]
website - www.theunsprinsloo.com

I had the info here at the shop. Should still be the same this was from 2012.


----------

